# Quick question about cash in hand work



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi I have a house in Northern Piedmonte. Due to lock down I need to pay some locals for general work around the house, clearing rubbish, tidy garden etc. Any idea of how much an hour or day would be a fair price, paid in cash. 

Thanks


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

In Sicily an operaio can cost anywhere between €30 and €60 a day per person. I assume they are all working perfectly legitimately though.....😉😉🤞


----------

